# net-misc/wicd-1.6.0-r1 issues

## BigDaveyL

Hi All,

When I launch the wicd client, and open the window to choose my network, it doesn't find any networks.  I'm plugged into my ethernet network and I have several wireless networks in my neighborhood.

I get this output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Has notifications support True
> 
> Loading...
> ...

 

----------

## truc

```
ps aux | grep wicd
```

Is the wicd service  started?

If it is, and the command above didn't return anything, then, try as root:

```
wicd -fge
```

and report back

----------

## BigDaveyL

Here is what I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 26665: assertion failed "!(connection)->have_connection_lock" file "dbus-connection.c" line 2519 function dbus_connection_ref
> 
>   /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 [0xf681320]
> ...

 

----------

## truc

was wicd already started when you tested the command?

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *truc wrote:*   

> was wicd already started when you tested the command?

 

Nope.

----------

## optiluca

Had same issue as you.  Remove all wicd config files (/etc/wicd/*) from previous versions, reboot and it should work  :Smile:  (after you have reconfigured everything that is)

Hope it works for you

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Had same issue as you.  Remove all wicd config files (/etc/wicd/*) from previous versions, reboot and it should work  (after you have reconfigured everything that is)
> 
> Hope it works for you

 

 Doesn't looks like this works.

----------

## ppurka

Looking at your output, here are two things you can try:

1. emerge wicd 1.6.1 and check if it works or not.

2. emerge wicd with -libnotify USE flag,- you won't get any notifications but it will probably work.  :Razz: 

----------

## optiluca

 *BigDaveyL wrote:*   

>  *optiluca wrote:*   Had same issue as you.  Remove all wicd config files (/etc/wicd/*) from previous versions, reboot and it should work  (after you have reconfigured everything that is)
> 
> Hope it works for you 
> 
>  Doesn't looks like this works.

 

Come to think of it I had to re-emerge wicd again too...

Hope something works  :Razz: 

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Looking at your output, here are two things you can try:
> 
> 1. emerge wicd 1.6.1 and check if it works or not.
> 
> 2. emerge wicd with -libnotify USE flag,- you won't get any notifications but it will probably work. 

 

I tried #1 - doesnt work, same results.

I'll have to try #2 at some point.  

I ended up getting network manager up and running.     :Wink: 

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *optiluca wrote:*   

>  *BigDaveyL wrote:*    *optiluca wrote:*   Had same issue as you.  Remove all wicd config files (/etc/wicd/*) from previous versions, reboot and it should work  (after you have reconfigured everything that is)
> 
> Hope it works for you 
> 
>  Doesn't looks like this works. 
> ...

 

I've unmerged, removed /etc/wicd, and re-emerged.  Didn't work.

I'll have to do some more playing.

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Looking at your output, here are two things you can try:
> 
> 1. emerge wicd 1.6.1 and check if it works or not.
> 
> 2. emerge wicd with -libnotify USE flag,- you won't get any notifications but it will probably work. 

 

It doesn't look like #2 works, either.

----------

